# This thread is definately not contraversial



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

UNLESS someone accuses me of knowing what I'm doing on the wood lathe.
Here are some shots of a small turning that I completed today.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice-looking work there Harry! The jarrah can now be proud that it wasn't burned. Your shop appears to be clean enough for surgery to take place.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Your shop appears to be clean enough for surgery to take place."


and they say the camera doesn't lie Otis!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful Harry. Yep your shop is much to clean for me. Yesterday I took 13 scoops of chips from in front of both lathes. That's about as clean as mine gets.:laugh:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

that is beautiful, but exactly what is it ... a bud vase, candle holder, or just a decoration (i didn't look at/read all the pictures)?


----------



## Maurice Adams (Jun 7, 2009)

You are still mighty good with your chisels Harry!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Not only do I accuse you of knowing what you're doing in the lathe, I think you've supplied enough evidence to show you're guilty as charged.

Great project, great post as always, my controversial friend.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Good job Harry. Now you should carve a spoon to more easily stir the pot.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice one Harry and yes it sometimes does need putting to one side for later inspiration to finish an object off, as usual a good photo run I always seem to be too involved when turning to remember to take any.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry, you have ruined an illusion. I cannot believe that you started a project and did not know exactly how it would turn out. (tongue in cheek)....


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Still looks like Ya know what to do with all the turning, if it would have been me I woulda made a toothpick


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for all your undeserved confidence in my turning abilites. Bernie in particular might well have changed his mind if he knew how long it took me to remove such a small amount of wood. Hopefully when I've had some one-on-one lessons in tool sharpenining my turning skills will improve dramatically, at least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, you foold me too!! Looks like you know what your doing!! ;o) Nice looking piece there Harry!!


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Good on ya, Harry ~ Inspirational. Your photo captions build a beautiful story line. 

- Bob


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice work and a great looking shop. When we sold our last house I lost my big shop. Boy do I miss it.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

By George, I think he's got it!! That looks marvelous. I am Green with envy.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

I also like the version before you parted it off. A deviation from the ordinary bud vases.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Funny you should say that Stan, during the deciding period it was sat near my computer and I kept wondering if I should leave the plynth as it was.


----------



## jeff.fredrick (May 20, 2010)

Never start a project & tell people what it's going to be that way you can never be wrong! I always have a lot of work in progress or prototypes.

Seriously what is the polish that you use & do you apply it with the lathe running?

Best regards jeff (Brisbane)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marcel M said:


> Good job Harry. Now you should carve a spoon to more easily stir the pot.


Marcel, I was given a very large wooden spoon years ago and as you now know, it gets plenty of use! Over the years I've had many PM's saying how the member logs in especially to see what I've been up to. It apparently makes the forum a social as well as a technical forum.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I think Harry nailed one of the major reasons I like turning so much. What you start out with being envisioned and the final product are often too completely different things. Some of my favorite end products came about because either I made a mistake part way through, or something caught my eye that made me go a different direction. Turning can be very abstract, which is what makes it fun.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

c3jrf said:


> Never start a project & tell people what it's going to be that way you can never be wrong! I always have a lot of work in progress or prototypes.
> 
> Seriously what is the polish that you use & do you apply it with the lathe running?
> 
> Best regards jeff (Brisbane)


Your remarks accurately describe my experiences Jeff. I used rattle can high gloss lacquer, being thinners based it dries in 10 to 15 minutes ready for the next coat. I always used to use four or five coats of Danish oil finished off by rubbing down with 0000 wire wool lubricated with wax polish, at least a day is required between coats and several days after the final coat, I now want to ensure that I'm still around for the completion as I'm coming up to my 79th birthday and think twice before buying green bananas! (only joking)


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice, Harry. I like the finish! If I may, I believe what you are referring to as a dovetail is a tenon. This is used, as shown in your photos, to be held by a jawed chuck. I build custom fishing rods and do the reel inserts the same way- square to round- drill- turn tenon- insert in chuck and turn to dimensions. 
Thanks for sharing! BTW, great photos and descriptions!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Knothead47 said:


> Very nice, Harry. I like the finish! If I may, I believe what you are referring to as a dovetail is a tenon. This is used, as shown in your photos, to be held by a jawed chuck. I build custom fishing rods and do the reel inserts the same way- square to round- drill- turn tenon- insert in chuck and turn to dimensions.
> Thanks for sharing! BTW, great photos and descriptions!


 Nah! the inside of the chuck jaws slope so we don't turn the stub parallel but the shape of a dovetail and there is no way that it can slip out of the chuck. The outside of the jaws also slope and there are tools for forming an inner dovetail for the jaws to expand into. I'm no expert on the wood lathe but I am learning! I cheat for the pictures by using PhotoShop! Unfortunately the attachment isn't very good but to the right of the marked arrow it says "dovetail scraper"


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification of the terms. I've never seen a chuck like you describe. I'll ask some of the fellows (chaps to you Aussies ) at the turning club this month and see if they are familiar with it.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful work


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Knothead47 said:


> Thanks for the clarification of the terms. I've never seen a chuck like you describe. I'll ask some of the fellows (chaps to you Aussies ) at the turning club this month and see if they are familiar with it.


 Because I'm no expert when it comes to wood turning I assumed that all wood lathe chucks were like that. This shot of mine clearly shows the outside slope of the jaws.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

gwizz said:


> Absolutely beautiful work


Oh shucks Richard, you're going to make me blush!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Oh chucks Richard, you're going to make me blush!


C'mon Harry......with your Ozzie tan??


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You never know James.


----------

